# E90 Track Pads?



## AlanC (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll be taking my 2007 328i to the track in a few weeks and I'm looking for some track compound brake pads for it?

I checked on Hawk and Performance Friction's web sites and they don't list any.

Does anyone know who makes a track pad for this car and where to buy them?

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

If this is your first time on track, you should be fine with stock pads.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

E90 uses the same front pad as a E46 330. Rear pad is different between E90 325i and E90 330i, so I'll assume E90 328i uses same pad as E90 325i, which is the same pad as E46 325i. See bimmerworld for a chart.

If first time at the track, stick with stock pads. I ran stock pads until I finally reached the top group. If stock, they must be almost new.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

The stock pads are very good, even for most track uses.


----------



## AlanC (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm a track veteran and I'm looking for track pads that will withstand the punishment of monthly track events and autocrossing.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

To quote one of the faster BMW CCA instructors and racers...


> The old SpecVRs were the perfect dual-duty pad, IMHO. The worked like a mother on track, and were just a little noisy sometimes (not always) on the street. Worked great (down to the low-40s) and even better at full heat (never fading). I actually found them to dust less than stock pads.


----------



## AlanC (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm not looking for a dual duty pad. I'd prefer a race compound that I can swap in place of the street pads before the event.

BimmerWorld lists "E90 325 (06+)" the same as E46 330 up front and E46 325/328 in back. Does anyone know if the E90 328 brakes are the same as the E90 325?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

According the brochures, the E90 325i and 328i both have 11.8in diameter rotors front and rear, so I'd say its safe to assume they are exactly the same pads used between the two.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I like Turner Cool Willy pads. I have never faded them on track with my E46 M3, and I run it pretty hard. Work great on the track, still usable to/from the track, but I would NOT call them a dual purpose pad. But they do stop when cold but dust a good bit and squeal a bit when cold.

But it is nice to be able to do the pads at home. I have driven them as far as VIR, which is a 5 hour drive from my house.


----------



## Fuenfer (Apr 24, 2004)

I use Pagid Yellow RS19s on my 997S, and have had great results. Unfortunately, I don't know if they're available for the E90.


----------

